# Is there a link between Fibro and IBS?



## Guest (Jan 3, 2001)

Hi everyone, I am new to the message boards. I have both IBS and Fibro~. I was diagnosed in 1999 after having gallbladder surgery. I felt like my life was falling apart at 33 years old. I have lived with both these diseases/syndromes since high school and just never knew what was wrong with me. It was not until my friend who is a doctor checked me out and explained what I had after doing many tests. When I came upon this site looking for help with my IBS, I was surprised to find the Fibro support group as well, which lead to the above question. Looking forward to hearing a lot of good information and support.Thanks,stephanie


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Welcome Turtlegrl to our fm board. To answer your questions about a link between the ibs/fm I think there is. From my own experience I'm not sure what came first because it all happened around the same time. I became fatigued and insomnia and then came the first bout with ibs. I have to say that the ibs comes and goes, whereas the fm seems to be with me all the time. I am ibs © more than (d), so I just make sure that I eat my bran and take metamucil. For the fm I have to pace myself with everything (which is hard to do at times), do stretching exercises and take warm baths. I find that if I stay away from sugars I tend to do better which makes me wonder about the candida albicans theory. I also believe in the mycloplasma connection. If you look at past posts by L Synatschk about mycoplasma you can learn more about it. I know that not everyone with ibs has fm, but it seems a lot of fm'ers have ibs. It's hard to figure out. I don't think the docs know. Please keep in touch and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hello and welcome! There isn't a whole lot more I can add to what Weener has just said. I think there is a connection, too. I apparently have had IBS in the mild form for years (mostly C), probably most of my life (I'm 51), but 15 years ago the Fibro really took hold after I had complications from a Spinal Block for surgery and it's been with me ever since. 8 years ago I became deathly ill with toxic colitis (major, uncntrollable D after a broad spectrum antibiotic was given) and that seems to have made everything else worse. Ended up with bowel incontinence and had to have a Sigmoid Resection along with pelvic floor rebuilding not quite 10 months ago and 7 months ago having to have the Spincter muscle and Levator muscles tighten to bring back some control. It's been a nightmare, but it is finally getting somewhat better. And in between all the surgery, the Fibro went into full-swing and it's been a fight ever since. Seems the system is so ultra sensitive to everything---medication, foods, weather changes, allergies, etc.. And the tired feeling is hard to deal with at times, but then I try to pace myself and pamper myself a little more with a relaxing tub soak. If I'm cold, the electric blanket goes on high and I crawl under and burrow myself until I'm warm again. Becoming cold only makes you hurt more because you stiffen up from being cold, so wear extra clothes, or whatever and try to stay warm. Stretching is sooooo important. Lots of slow stretches. Do not bounce and force your muscles. Slowly feel them stretch. I've found that walking and or swimming (in warm water, of course) helps me the most. With Fibro, it's important to keep moving---you supply more oxygen to the muscle tissue and that's what the muscle needs to become less painful. I'm with the understanding that with Fibro, a person's muscle tissue surrounding the joints is what's inflammed and painful and it seems to lack the normal amount of oxygen; therefore, the exercising is needed to supply the tissue with oxygen.You should find lots of info on this Board from a lot of very helpful individuals. It's my main link!!!Keep in touch and good luck.Karen------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2001)

I was diagnosed with IBS several years ago and then my fibro was only diagnosed Oct 98 even though I know I have had it for much longer than that. But now my IBS is just about completely disappeared with the help of getting food allergies diagnosed and calcium definately helped that department too! Lynne


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2001)

It feels so good to get this feedback. I will search for the myco~ connection. I love the brochure for those that suffer from IBS to share with people that don't understand. Is there something like that for Fibro~? My husband is completely understanding and sweet but it is the rest of my family(mother, siblings), it's that "you're always sick thing". I have actually moved about an hour and half away and my symptoms have improved some but they are still on the severe level right now. I know(hope) things will get better soon.Hang in there everyone and thanks for sharing your thoughts and stories...stephanie------------------life is an adventure or nothing~ helen keller


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2001)

ooops...The mycro~ connection came from a private email someone sent me about IBS and I just realized it wasn't mentioned here, just in case you thought I was crazy...ok I am crazy but in a good way


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hey Turtlegrlo you mean the mycoplasma connection. I've never heard of a mycro-connection. If it's different I would like to find out more. FM is definitely hard to explain to family & friends unless they live with you 24/7, because we look okay on the outside. The mor e you educate them about fm the better. As for being crazy, don't worry about it I'm a bit nutty too. Hubby can vouch for it.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Welcome Turtle,Those with FM have a tendency to also have IBS. When i first started here it was in the IBS forum--i have had that sense my early 20s--i am 48 now. I also have diverticulitis which several on the IBS board also have.My FM was just diagnosed 6 months ago after having Lyme disease. I am new at dealing with it.However, looking back, i probally have had FM longer but passed it off to other things. Sense the Lymes it has come on me hard.My has FM and IBS also.I read an interesting site last night and will post it later. I am a believer that FM has some form of bacterial cause that no one knows yet or viral etc...As for my IBS---it is pretty much under control with diet--i am a D.As fiesty says--gotta keep moving--i do water therapy but moving isnt always easy. COLD--man dont get cold--this is my first winter with it and it has been horrible and i always liked the cold!Take care and come back often and let us no how your doing. I know exactly how you feel about peoples reation to your ills--i have the same problem.Debbie


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

welcome turtlegrl.not everyone is cold,im hot too much,but then i sweat,and cold REALLY hurts.they do that feisty?tighten your sphinter?ouch!!denny


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2001)

Hi again, Ok I was really confused but now I am not *chuckle* let me explain...Weener, the mycro myco is the same thing, it is just in the email I got it was misspelled and I did not know it was the same at that time. After I searched under the correct spelling in the boards I found it. I find it interesting because I had a severe viral infection in early high school that no doctors could help. It was not mono~ and it was literally just eating away at me. I lost tons of weight, had sores covering my mouth inside and out (not pretty) and could barely move. I finally recovered only to get another bout this time with bruised nodules on my legs, the discoloration lasted until just a few years ago. I was tested for everything but again they said it was a virus and I would just go in and out of "remission". Now I have this fibro~ thing and ibs both of which are so "wishy washy" meaning it's not like saying I have breast cancer *gasp, oh I am sooo sorry, nothing more said*I rarely talk about what I have gone through. I can not say enough how much the posts have helped me. I have been all over this message board and IBS reading such great info. Thanks again and I will be sticking around.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Turtlegrl I had something similar when I was 18 years old. I was sick for 6 weeks and the docs didn't know what it was. They thought I had mono too. That's very interesting! They finally came to the conclusion that I had a viral infection. I couldn't eat and lost 30 lbs. I wonder if anyone else had a similar experience. I had a feeling about the mycro-myco mix up. I did the same thing I mispelled it. Great group here, stay in touch.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Yeah, Turtlegrl,Keep posting once in a while to let us know how you're doing.I'm with you guys on the virus or bacterial thing. I've had so many weird viruses and sorts and noone knows how or why-----and I've hurt for so long (way before a Doctor finally mentioned the Fibro thing to me). Was always told it was "nerves". Yeah, right!!! Blaim it on something and that's the first thing out of their mouths.Hope this finds you feeling a little better tonight.Take care.Karen


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i had a weight loss thing in my teens,but i think it was crohns.after all these years,i still get accused of "nerves"only they they call it anxity now.denny


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Turtle,I had that same type of viral or whatever thing when I was twenty two. I vomited and had diarrhea for an entire summer, maybe longer. Lost about 16 pounds. (Went from 96 to 80!)Couldn't eat, couldn't sleep. Figured I was dying of cancer. My doctor so despaired of me, he told me to "get a hobby." My parents never even took me to another doctor. Don't get me wrong, they were good people, just old fashioned. "The doctor said nothing was wrong with you, honey." I would have entered one of my kids in the hospital in a heartbeat. Oh brother!! Anyway, I think that my IBS-D and my irritable bladder problems are just symptoms of FM. The Neurontin is the only prescription I take for everything. I watch my diet for the "D" and take Caltrate, and I drink gallons of water for the bladder thing.Keep on posting!!! We all love you.love to all,mama-


----------

